

Ask PG: Any plans on updating the RFS? - BerislavLopac

The Request for Startups is now over two years old. The times were a bit different in the startup world then, and since then there was a large number of startups going through YC, probably some of them addressed the topics presented there. Do you think it might be necessary to update it?
======
andrewneilcrump
+1

~~~
andrewneilcrump
But then I am sure they are getting enough without needing to make suggestions

